# Food Shaped Molds



## GreenScene (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't usually do much MP, but several friends and family members are requesting soaps that look and smell like food, so I thought I'd try a few. Where do you guys usually get your molds for doing these? I'm thinking a few basics like donuts, cookies, and cupcakes, but also a few more interesting ones like toast and jelly, cinnamon rolls, maybe a few muffins. Also - any favorite advanced MP tutorials to recommend?


----------



## Genny (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.flexiblemolds.com has a lot of nice food molds.  I've ordered a few molds from here and I've liked them.
http://www.scottcrewcandlesupply.com has some too.

There's also some nice ones on Etsy.


----------

